# Door County, Wi



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We just made reservations for October 13th & 14th at Wagon Trail Campground in Door County, WI. The colors should be near peak and it is Sister Bay's Fall Fest. Anyone interested in joining us? When I made our reservations, she said that they still have a few sites open for that weekend. Come on, how about a "Mini-Rally"!!

Wagon Trail Campground

Chris


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks great, Chris. Thanks for the invite but I don't think we can make it from NH to PA via Michigan...this year. Have a great time!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree. It looks wonderful and it's only 250 miles from me via the Ferry (do they take Outbacks?). Unfortunately, it's also 8 1/2 hours one way! Maybe we can join you in WI for a summer camping trip next year. Have a great time!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

I think we're going to do it!

I'll call 'em for a reservation tomorrow. Do you recommend the premium sites?

Stan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've stayed at that campground! Great place, beautiful area. Don't forget to hit the FISH BOIL at that Swedish place down the road. (MMMMmm)

Love Door County. Have fun...my unit is in winter storage>


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok, You did it. You just got me homesick. I vacationed in Door County as a little girl for 17 years. We recently took a trip up to there, but did not take the camper. That is on our wish list for camping. 
Enjoy your trip!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> I think we're going to do it!
> 
> I'll call 'em for a reservation tomorrow. Do you recommend the premium sites?
> 
> Stan


Hope that you can make it. It should be great time.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd love to make that one but I think we are going to the fall Michigan rally and its getting to be my busy time of year. (Wisconson: Illinois largest state park.)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> I'd love to make that one but I think we are going to the fall Michigan rally and its getting to be my busy time of year. (Wisconson: Illinois largest state park.)


It too is getting busy for us. We are going to the Michigan Rally and the Door County trip and it will be time to put her away for the season







. I hope that you are able to make it to the Michigan Rally.

Chris


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Called today and booked it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I do miss the colors of Fall.

Of course, we *do* have colors here, too. Brown and more brown. Oh, with shades of greenish brown.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I do miss the colors of Fall.
> 
> Of course, we *do* have colors here, too. Brown and more brown. Oh, with shades of greenish brown.
> 
> Mark


 Mapquest said it's only 1532.28 miles!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll run it by the hubby...we finally got a new tow vehicle so we are up to the longer trips ..... we are hoping to make the Michigan rally but I have to work Friday night (Sept 22nd)....so not sure if the Michigan rally will work for us...

I'll get back to you on Door County. That is the weekend of our Anniversary (Oct 14th) married for 6 years!

Stan, I see you are from Lake Villa....we are from Mundelein...very close to you!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Have fun...my unit is in winter storage>


That is just SOooooooo sad, Pete...
It's only September for crying out loud!








I can see why you head for the cruise ships in January!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Have fun...my unit is in winter storage>


That is just SOooooooo sad, Pete...
It's only September for crying out loud!








I can see why you head for the cruise ships in January!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Basically...it's still good Rving weather here. I just ran out of vacation days!







(of course, I took the month of February off to go to Hawaii, and still did plenty of camping trips this summer!) I'm not complaining. I also leased a seasonal space for next year!

PS...this upcoming cruise is much shorter than the Hawaii trip!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I do miss the colors of Fall.
> 
> Of course, we *do* have colors here, too. Brown and more brown. Oh, with shades of greenish brown.
> 
> Mark


Ahhh, come oin, Mark. I distinctly remember shades of tan mixed in there, too. PM me your address, I'll send you a box of leaves


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> PM me your address, I'll send you a box of leaves


I definitely do NOT miss raking leaves!!!









Mark


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, talked to the Hubby and we're in.....should we mention this group when we make reservations? Not sure if anyone has told them a small group is coming up?

We're trying to get as many weekends in we can before the cold weather heads our way! Looking forward to meeting those of you who will be coming up!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Okay, talked to the Hubby and we're in.....should we mention this group when we make reservations? Not sure if anyone has told them a small group is coming up?
> 
> We're trying to get as many weekends in we can before the cold weather heads our way! Looking forward to meeting those of you who will be coming up!


Look for a PM from me.

Chris


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Okay, talked to the Hubby and we're in.....should we mention this group when we make reservations? Not sure if anyone has told them a small group is coming up?
> 
> We're trying to get as many weekends in we can before the cold weather heads our way! Looking forward to meeting those of you who will be coming up!


Give them a call. When I called on Mon or Tues they were still pretty open.. Mention Chris' name.

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

So far we have:

1. H2oSprayer
2. Stan
3. out4fun

I know that it is still a few weeks away and it can be hard to firm up a schedule weeks in advance, but is anyone else interested in joining? When I called a few weeks ago, there were only a dozen or so sites still available.

Chris


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris I was just wondering if more people have joined in or is it still just the 3 of us.
we might want to start another invite post if their are still spots.









Angolo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As far as I know, it's the three of us. Anyone else want to join??? We are heading over to the Michigan Fall Rally this weekend. If you have no plans for the weekend, I think they still have open sites. It's only about 3 1/2 hours from Chicago.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

We are going to see how the little guy does to and from the michigan rally. Id hate to have to stop and find someplace else to camp half way to door county. Our 2nd pick for the last outing of the year is going to be Mississippi palisades state park. They should have some nice colors too.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We would have liked to go to Michigan rally but my wife has to work fri. night and i dont think going for one night would be worth the 4 1/2 hour drive each way. So michigan is out for us.









Angelo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> We are going to see how the little guy does to and from the michigan rally. Id hate to have to stop and find someplace else to camp half way to door county. Our 2nd pick for the last outing of the year is going to be Mississippi palisades state park. They should have some nice colors too.


Well, how did he do? I'm not sure what time you ended up leaving from the Michigan rally, but didn't that wind suck!! We got a whole 6.7 miles per gallon pulling into that headwind. Anyways, I bet that we would have better weather for the Door County Trip. Let me know if you will be calling for reservations and I can PM you the info.

Chris


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris sorry to here you had so much wind trouble.







Hope ya had a good time other than driving in the wind.
I hope the weather and wind are ok for are door county trip.

Angelo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi all, just thought I would bump it up one more time to see if there is any other interest.

For those that are planning on going, should we plan a small potluck for Saturday?


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris








The pot luck for sat sounds good. I will see if I can get the wife to make this really great baked bean crockpot dish.







I can let ya know what she thinks.

Angelo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good. My DW was thinking that we could bring some sloppy Joe's or something along that line. We would be happy to host the potluck at our site and have a big, warm fire to sit around and roast marshmallows at afterwords. Not sure what time everyone was going to be able to make it there on Friday, but there is usually fireworks in Sister Bay to start off the festival on Friday night. On Saturday morning, they have a pancake breakfast and a parade. Then most of the remainder of the morning and afternoon, the DW loves to shop at all of the little stores in the town. There is also a great park in town that the kids would have fun playing at.

Chris


----------



## ritachick (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi All, this is the DW and I would be happy to make my "Crock Pot" baked beans...they're meaty and a little spicy...but very good.

Not sure when we'll be getting up there on Friday, I'll have to see if my husband can get off of work early so we can get an earlier start but not sure if that will be possible!

I keep thinking how will we know eachother? Duh! We'll be the ones in Outbacks.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Saturday potluck sounds good to me. We'll let you know what we'll bring along.

We're leaving around Noon on Friday...figure it's about a 4 1/2 hr drive up there so we should be there around 5.

I think they have all of us reasonably close...got my confirmation but don't see any indication of a site number, but it does reference Chris' name!

More later

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that we are planning to arrive around 5ish also of Friday. Lets all think happy thoughts about the weather. This sounds like it is shaping up to be a great last trip of the year.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I think we might get on the road around 9 or 10 so we will see ya their









Angelo


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Pack your woolies, gang -- supposed to be a low of 28F Friday night. Can't camp but may run up for the day and meet ya all...

Thanks/Jon


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WGN weather reported the possibility of (gulp) snow for Thursday. Lets hope that this storm passes by the weekend and it's sunny and warm during the day. It sounds like we will be doing a potluck on Saturday night so that would be the best time to find us all together. Hope you can make it. By looking at Sister Bay's  web site, it doesn't sound like they are doing the Friday night fireworks this year. But I'm sure we will still make it in there Friday and for definitely during the day on Saturday.

Chris


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

we are getting on the road now 10:00 and hoping the weather holds out


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> we are getting on the road now 10:00 and hoping the weather holds out


We will see you there. We plan to hit the road in about one hour. With this wind, be sure to drive extra safe!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan and Out4Fun, did you guys make it back okay? We had a great time this weekend, it was great to put some faces with the names. It was a bit cool Friday and Saturday morning, but Saturday evening and Sunday absolutely wonderful. Although we were a bit past peak for the fall colors, the scenery was fabulous. There was some great food at the potluck







. I (gulp) winterized our unit today, and will soon be packing her away for a long winters nap, but we are looking forward to getting together again next year.

Chris


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris,

We made it back fine....there was some light rain and wind on the way back but nothing too bad. We had a great time even though I wasn't feeling in tip top shape. We were able to do some exploring on Sunday, we drove through Peninsula State park and thought it was beautiful!

We really loved the Wagon Trail Campground the amenities were great, it was quiet, and there were some great walking trails. We would not hesitate to stay there again. We decided the next time we get to Door County we'll try and stay a little longer as there is so much to see!

Great meeting you all! I agree it's so nice to put faces to names. We look forward to planning more outings and rallies with you guys...we will probably be winterizing as well...but when we decide to take "it out of mothballs"....we'll have to get together again!!

(Rita)


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys...we made it back fine..relatively easy drive..much nicer coming home than the wind fighting drive going up!

I'll send you the pics that I took on Saturday nite sometime this week. Last week was a blur, I was in Texas all week on business.

It was really great meeting y'all, and we're looking forward to the May outing.

The OB is being winterized Tuesday!









Angelo..need to check out your storage place to see if it's closer and/or even if it's not if I can get a space that's easier to get into.

Oh, the site for the Power jack is www.barkermfg.com you'll find a number there for customer service...also got a flyer from CW and see that my stabilizer jacks are on sale for $39.95, think I paid $52 each. There's a CW outlet store in the Crystal Lake RV center...not a big store but I know they did have the BAL stabilizer jacks when I was in there back in August.

Catch up with you guys soon...kinda crazy here this weekend, as Deb gets ready to go to Africa on Tuesday.

Later
Stan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time - next time you plan something for Door County be sure to post again so we can hopefully fit it in our schedule then. That is our favorite place to camp - although we have always stayed at Penninsula State Park Wagon Wheel sounds good too. Maybe a late spring get together would work.... post some pics

Pattie


----------

